# The once-Teflon prime minister had agreed to step down.



## Angel.Aura

Hi dear friends 
I was reading this online newspaper and I found a word I cannot fully grasp the meaning of.
"The *once-Teflon* prime minister had agreed to step down."
Many dictionaries define it as a modifier that stands for:
- denoting someone whose reputation remains undamaged in spite of scandal or misjudgement.[WordReference]
- characterized by imperviousness to blame or criticism: a Teflon politician. [Dictionary.com]
My poor try:
" Il primo ministro, _una volta inossidabile/impermeabile [alle critiche]_ (? ), ha acconsentito a dimettersi."

Any suggestions welcome!!
Thank you 

Laura


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Laura - the main idea behind the use of "Teflon" as an adjective is that nothing sticks to it.  So a politician may be accused of a lot of things, but none of the charges stick. He's slippery, evasive, etc.  I don't know if that helps you find a better Italian translation.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

A me piacciono le tue proposte. Mi è venuto in mente anche "repellente", ma non saprei bene se può andare o come infilarlo nella frase...

EFC


----------



## joanvillafane

what word is used in Italian for non-stick cookware? antiaderente?  would that be a possibility? ??


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hi joan,


joanvillafane said:


> *W*hat word is used in Italian for non-stick cookware? *A*ntiaderente?  *W*ould that be a possibility? ??


Yes, antiaderente os the word for cookware, but I don't think it works in this context. 


ElFrikiChino said:


> A me piacciono le tue preposte. Mi è venuto in mente anche "repellente", ma non saprei bene se può andare o come infilarlo nella frase...


Eeehhh, _repellente_ lo appoggerei, ma temo non sia una scelta adatta in quella frase là.


----------



## luway

Leggendo la spiegazione di JV mi pare chiaro che il senso sia che nulla lo scalfiva, ma come renderlo con un aggettivo invece che spiegandolo non saprei... A.A., i tuoi primi tentativi suonano già buoni, anche se _inossidabile_ richiama più il senso che nonostante il tempo passasse i segni non si vedessero, e _impermeabile_ in effetti mi pare richieda venga esplicitato 'a cosa' lo era... Si riesce a capire dal resto del testo (scusa ma non mi va di leggerlo tutto) se il riferimento all'essere 'teflon' è, come hai messo in parentesi quadra, a critiche o accuse o altro?
(nemmeno io userei _repellente_ in quel contesto)


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Per gusto personale escluderei antiaderente, anche se probabilmente è il migliore in quanto a significato.
Inossidabile però mi richiama qualcosa di diverso da SB. Non era inossidabile, era "inattaccabile" per prescrizioni, leggi, immunità varie. Era inossidabile nel senso che ha perseverato e non si è arreso, ma nulla a che vedere con critiche, accuse etc.
E impermeabile mi sembra non fili (sempre mia percezione): impermeabile sono io se non mi curo di critiche e cose varie, ma non sono sicuro che Silvio lasciasse passare processi, accuse etc come se niente fosse, anzi: ogni volta puntualizzava che erano assurde, infondate etc. Non è che gli scivolassero addosso, semplicemente sono sempre state inefficaci.
Per questo pensavo che forse repellente era quello che ci si avvicinava di più, come l'autan: le zanzare continuano a girarti intorno, semplicemente non ti pungono. Le accuse e i processi hanno continuato a fiorire, ma non l'hanno intaccato.
Però boh!

EFC


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao luway,
dal testo non si evince direttamente. 
Si capisce più dal personaggio che stanno descrivendo (Berlusconi) e dalla definizione dei dizionari monolingue. Si fa riferimento alla sua ex inscalfibile reputazione/fedina penale.
Che ne pensate di _invulnerabile_? Tipo: "Il primo ministro, prima invulnerabile, ..."
O è troppo effetto Superman?

@EFC: Ti leggo solo ora. _Inattaccabile_ mi piace!!


----------



## gandolfo

Hi

I'm not sure about "inattaccabile" because it implies that he isn't/wasn't "attackable"..... yet according to B he is/was constantly under attack from the judiciary yet none of these attacks led to his resignation nothing "stuck" as it were......

I think "impenetrabile" is better suited....What do you think?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

I don't know. It's not common to use _impenetrabile_ do refer to someone. Usually darkness, fog, a secret and such are impenetrabili. But hey, neologisms must be born somehow 

EFC


----------



## gandolfo

ElFrikiChino said:


> I don't know. It's not common to use _impenetrabile_ do refer to someone. Usually darkness, fog, a secret and such are impenetrabili. But hey, neologisms must be born somehow
> I think he would love to be described as _impenetrabile_ (better fool around with beautiful girls - even if 60 years younger- than being gay) Per favor sto per mangiare la cena!
> EFC



There's always "intoccabile" but that's moving away from the "teflon" imagery which I quite like.......


----------



## ElFrikiChino

luway had a good idea (althought it doesn't convince me completely): _inscalfibile_, which by the way doesn't exist in an Italian dictionary. If Angel.Aura finds the actual adjective and likes it, she could use that.
As I was explaining to luway, it doesn't convince me because SB claimed many times to be worn-out, tired and stressed due to accusation, trials etc, so in a way these things did mark him, although emotionally/internally and not physically (jail, sentence etc).
But it's still an option.

EFC


----------



## luway

Hi EFC, I was just going to reply to you. Yes, your point is right, although I don't think that who wrote the article was thinking also of the effects of all of that on him...
However, I thought about that 'inscalfibile' a 'lil more, and sincerely it seems to me that it doesn't convey the whole meaning of 'teflon' as I get it.
This one is challenging, guys!


----------



## pask46

Don't you like "tetragono"? It does not immediatly lead to cooking, but you get the idea...


----------



## stella_maris_74

Che ne dite di "(ex) inaffondabile"?
Si perde il riferimento (bellissimo, tra l'altro! ) all'antiaderenza del Teflon, ma calza alla figura di B., che è riuscito purtroppo a rimanere sempre a galla nonostante scandali, processi e quant'altro.


----------



## gandolfo

How about changing it around 

_The once-Teflon prime minister had agreed to step down._

"Una volta sia stato/fosse vicido come un anguilla......" Could that work?????


----------



## london calling

stella_maris_74 said:


> Che ne dite di "(ex) inaffondabile"?
> Si perde il riferimento (bellissimo, tra l'altro! ) all'antiaderenza del Teflon, ma calza alla figura di B., che è riuscito purtroppo a rimanere sempre a galla nonostante scandali, processi e quant'altro.


Secondo me funziona, visto che l'espressione vuole dire uno che resiste a tutto (come per l'appunto una carrozzata), che gli passa sopra tutto senza fargli neanche un graffio, che non attacca nulla. Vero è che la traduzione ufficiale sarebbe "unsinkable" e si perde il riferimento al Teflon, però.....

Si vede che per "graffiarlo" hanno utilizzato il cucchiaio di metallo invece quello di legno!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Hahaha, I love gandolfo's suggestion! But I don't think Teflon has all the negative connotation that _viscido come un'anguilla_ has in Italian. Although it really suits the character

I do like _inaffondabile_!

EFC


----------



## gandolfo

Elfriki

The reason I used "_viscido come un'anguilla" _is that teflon is slippery and, therefore, nothing sticks to it Being like teflon isn't such a positive attribute especially when it describes certain ex PMs

unsinkable is good though.....


----------



## Angel.Aura

Avevo pensato anche a _inafferrabile_ o _imprendibile_, però anche con queste soluzioni si perde il retrogusto del teflon. 
Qui ci vorrebbe un colpo di genio!
Siete stati davvero gentili, buona serata a tutti. 
L.


----------



## Gianfry

Faccia di bronzo?


----------



## You little ripper!

ElFrikiChino said:


> Hahaha, I love gandolfo's suggestion! But I don't think Teflon has all the negative connotation that _viscido come un'anguilla_ has in Italian. Although it really suits the character


'Slippery as an eel' fits Joan's description of 'teflon' in #2 (may be accused of a lot of things, but none of the charges stick. He's slippery, evasive, etc.). Does _viscido come un'anguilla _have exactly the same meaning as its English equivalent?


----------



## stella_maris_74

The fact is, B has been all of the following, all together:
- inossidabile ---> because he defied time and stayed in charge for so long against all odds (and for the plastic surgery and fake hair too, maybe? )
- inattaccabile ---> in the sense that no "attack" had any effect on him
- inafferrabile ---> in the sense that despite the many charges, Italian justice could never get a hold of him
- inaffondabile ---> as explained earlier in my post
- viscido ----> as in unctuous, creepy 

It's a hard task finding ONE Italian word encompassing all of the above!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Maybe "ilmigliorprimoministrodegliultimicentocinquant'anni"? 

EFC


----------



## stella_maris_74

Another proposal: what about *inscalfibile*?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao socia,


stella_maris_74 said:


> Another proposal: what about *inscalfibile*?


Ce l'ho! Ce l'ho!! 


Angel.Aura said:


> Si capisce più dal personaggio che stanno descrivendo (Berlusconi) e dalla definizione dei dizionari monolingue. Si fa riferimento alla sua ex* inscalfibile* reputazione/fedina penale.


E tutto sommato non mi dispiace affatto.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Angel.Aura said:


> Ce l'ho! Ce l'ho!!



Capperi, mi era sfuggito! 
In effetti tra tutti mi sembra ancora quello che si avvicina di più.


----------



## Peninsular

Ora dirò un'idiozia, ma se si lasciasse _"il primo ministro, una volta così 'antiaderente', ha acconsentito a dimettersi"_ e lasciare al lettore il compito di interpretare cosa significa? Mi ricordo che anche mia madre ebbe quasi un crisi di nervi quando ha incontrato 'Il Teflon Don' per la prima volta, ma alla fine si è arrivata!
Lo so che non viene visto bene coniare i neologismi in Italiano, ma tanto per provare...?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Peninsular said:


> Ora dirò un'idiozia, ma se si lasciasse _"il primo ministro, una volta così 'antiaderente', ha acconsentito a dimettersi"_ e lasciare al lettore il compito di interpretare cosa significa? Mi ricordo che anche mia madre ebbe quasi un crisi di nervi quando ha incontrato 'Il Teflon Don' per la prima volta, ma alla fine si è arrivata!
> Lo so che non viene visto bene coniare i neologismi in Italiano, ma tanto per provare...?



Non saprei... "antiaderente" riferito a una persona continua a suonarmi strano...
Però, con un po' di immaginazione, forse si potrebbe dire _"il primo ministro, che fino a poco tempo fa *sembrava rivestito /fatto di Teflon*, ha acconsentito a dimettersi"_, lasciando al lettore il compito di interpretare la calzante -ma tutto sommato abbastanza immediata- metafora.


----------



## Verse

Che ne pensate di "refrattario [agli attacchi]"?


----------



## Peninsular

ciao Stella - mi rendo conto che suona strano in Italiano, e infatti mia madre (Inglese - beh, Gallese!)  non riusciva a capirlo la prima volta che le è capitato in Inglese: voglio dire, anche in Inglese, la prima volta suonava strano ma poi è diventato di uso normale (almeno a livello di giornalismo), anche se non vorrei dover spiegarlo a mia nonna!


----------



## ray.

Angel.Aura said:


> "The once-*Teflon* prime-minister had agreed *to step down*." Any suggestions welcome!!


Hi Laura, vorrei esporti la mia opinione: 'teflon' è un concetto ampio, se guardi wiki ti accorgi che è stato usato in situazioni diverse. In italiano tale 'idiom' non è conosciuto quindi dobbiamo abbandonare le speranze di tradurlo in modo sfizioso.
Per quanto ho letto l'analogia più stretta è con Reagan il 'teflon president', penso quindi che dovremmo concentrarci su questa specifica frase e cogliere il contrasto tra 'teflon PM' a 'step down'. Che ne dici di una parola italiana che significa contemporaneamente _'che non si lascia piegare', 'che non demorde dalla lotta' _eanche_ 'incorreggibile'_? Ciao


----------



## luway

Proprio ieri sera sentivo i titoli delle prime pagine dei quotidiani e uno parlava di Teflon riferito anche a Putin; provando poi a cercarla in rete perché non ricordavo tutto il titolo mi sono imbattuta in altri titoli in cui è definita così la Merkel... Insomma, pare che pure i giornalisti abbiano rinunciato a tradurlo


----------



## Gianfry

...che aveva sempre fatto orecchie da mercante...


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Volevo solo puntualizzare che il Garzanti non include _inscalfibile_. Esiste, dunque, in italiano corretto?

EFC


----------



## stella_maris_74

ElFrikiChino said:


> Volevo solo puntualizzare che il Garzanti non include _inscalfibile_. Esiste, dunque, in italiano corretto?
> 
> EFC



Sul Treccani c'è 

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/inscalfibile/


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Ah, bazza. Temevo di aver sempre usato una parola inesistente (come quando ho scoperto che _inchiavare_ = chiudere a chiave non esiste )

EFC


----------



## Angel.Aura

Comincio ad abituarmi ad _inscalfibile_. Mi piace anche _refrattario_. _Incorreggibile_ potrebbe funzionare, se non si trattasse di questo personaggio particolare: ho paura che possa suonare quasi come un appellativo per un monello dispettoso, un buffetto, una tirata d'orecchi e niente di più (e non è questo il caso! ).
Mentre non sono disposta a mantenere l'espressione originale solo per una endemica pigrizia che si risolve sempre nell'importazione pedissequa e intradotta dei termini e delle espressioni straniere.
Ma questa è una mia fisima, abbiate pazienza. 


[off topic]PS Inchiavare non esiste???   [/off topic]


----------



## ElFrikiChino

[off topic] Nel dubbio ho controllato, e ora il Garzanti lo ammette (come regionale e figurato). Ma io ricordo benissimo le parole che ho preso al liceo quando l'ho usato in un tema.

EFC


----------



## ray.

ray. said:


> . Che ne dici di una parola italiana che significa contemporaneamente* 'che non si lascia piegare', 'che non demorde dalla lotta' 'incorregibile'*? Ciao


Intendevo una parola che racchiude tutti e tre questi significati
'inscalfibile''refrattario''incorregibile' etc  significano una sola cosa  che mal si collega a *'step down'
*


----------



## Blackman

_Incorre*g*gibile.
_



ray. said:


> Intendevo una parola che racchiude tutti e tre questi significati
> 'inscalfibile''refrattario''incorregibile' etc significano una sola cosa che mal si collega a *'step down'
> *


----------



## ray.

ElFrikiChino said:


> Ah, bazza. Temevo di aver sempre usato una parola inesistente (come quando ho scoperto che _*in*chiavare_ =* chiudere a chiave *non esiste )


Ciao, EFC, non l'hai trovata perchè *'chiavare*' è la parola che cerchi.
Mentre nelle accezioni:
 {Lat: _clavus _= chiodo} di *'fissare*' (Dante:..._ti fia chiavata nel mezzo della testa)_ e *'fermare con chiodi'*(Dante: '_...sentimmo chiavare l'uscio della porta_...') è diventata obsoleta, è ancora attuale nel senso
{Lat:_ clavis _= chiave} di *'chiudere a chiave*' (Dante: _'...senti' chiavar l'uscio di sotto..._')
Spero possa interessare. Ciao


----------



## Blackman

EFC, esiste da prima di te...

_Inchiavare.

_


ElFrikiChino said:


> Ah, bazza. Temevo di aver sempre usato una parola inesistente (come quando ho scoperto che _inchiavare_ = chiudere a chiave non esiste )
> 
> EFC


----------

